# New Mac Pros - 6 to 16 Cores



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

New Mac Pros With Up to 16 Cores Coming in Late July/Early August? - Mac Rumors

I've noticed plenty of all MP models on the refurb site - usually there's only a few models so something is coming down.

top end 12 core is $1000 off right now.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

there is also frig all stock on mac pros at the moment.


----------

